
NVidia Cuda on Ubuntu 16.04 - johngossman
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NVIDIA-CUDA-with-Ubuntu-16-04-beta-on-a-laptop-if-you-just-cannot-wait-775/
======
johngossman
After several failed attempts to install Cuda, I found these instructions and
even though they are for the beta, everything finally worked smoothly

